# Does It Seem Like Everything's Already Been Discussed?



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 8, 2013)

As I delve deeper into this forum, it seems that almost everthing Tolkien has been talked about. The very things I would say are often found in posts twelve years old (more or less ). But there are still unpublished Tolkien manuscripts, two Hobbit movies to go, and The Silmarillion done by PJ in all his glory , after the unwished-for-death of Christopher Tolkien. So, there hopefully will be new things to discuss.( I really do not wish for Christopher's death, but I have a feeling that after he dies, the younger Tolkiens would sell the rights. I might be wrong. )


----------



## Andreth (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't think that everything has already been said and developed; of course, through many years here in the forum lots of tipics have been exploited thoroughly, but... I think I've something still to say, or to propose you as a thread; I've already a pair of ideas roaming in my head, in fact  and I'm sure your ideas will always be at least slightly different from everyone else's; so, don't stop writing!


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 9, 2013)

Stop writing about and discussing Tolkien? Never! And you do have some good thread topics going, Andreth! 
It just that so many of the older threads and posts are so exhaustive-but not totally. Every new member should have something unique, or a different perspective to contribute, since no one is totally like another.


----------



## Andreth (Jan 9, 2013)

Definitely


----------



## Elthir (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know... for example what about: was Smaug alive for the War of Wrath?

There's one I don't think we have fully explored yet.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 9, 2013)

Galin said:


> I don't know... for example what about: was Smaug alive for the War of Wrath?
> 
> There's one I don't think we have fully explored yet.



Nope. I haven't seen that topic.
And that reminds me of another...
In The Hobbit, Thorin specifically mentions that there were other dragons alive when Smaug attacked Erebor. What happened to them?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 9, 2013)

Galin said:


> I don't know... for example what about: was Smaug alive for the War of Wrath?
> 
> There's one I don't think we have fully explored yet.



*OMG... Ad Nauseum...

Remember that Bard dude?

:*rolleyes:

As for the original question, YES.


OH:

>>>>>and The Silmarillion done by PJ in all his glory ,

In my best Frodo on the Bridge of Khazad-dum...

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"*


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 9, 2013)

Bucky said:


> *
> OH:
> 
> >>>>>and The Silmarillion done by PJ in all his glory ,
> ...



That part was a joke, but I could see it coming true, to the delight of some and the dismay of others.:*D


----------



## Dís (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't believe The Silmarillion can be done. Maybe, Beren and Luthien (the crowd would like that) or the Fall of the Noldor (I would like that) or Numenor (I would like that, too).

And of course there were other dragons, cold ones and fiery ones.


----------



## Andreth (Jan 10, 2013)

Bucky, the War of Wrath happened around 5.000 years _before_ Bard was born... Probably you were thinking about the Dagor Dagorath 

however, yes, there were cold dragons in Middle Earth and other regions of the world; I think in fact that one of the dwarf kings ( I can't remember whom ) died killed by one of them, in fact...


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 10, 2013)

Andreth said:


> Bucky, the War of Wrath happened around 5.000 years _before_ Bard was born... Probably you were thinking about the Dagor Dagorath
> 
> however, yes, there were cold dragons in Middle Earth and other regions of the world; I think in fact that one of the dwarf kings ( I can't remember whom ) died killed by one of them, in fact...



Bucky was doing his own bit of trolling there in reference to a member who's famous for it that we had ~a year ago while discussing the very topic he mentioned - perhaps he didn't realize he was in the company of new members :*D 

As to if everything's been discussed ... new articles and books are still written about Tolkien's works. I'd love to post some of the articles from Mythlore (a publication of The Mythopoeic Society) but I think that would be copyright infringement. Regardless - don't be shy to bump/respond to old topics that approach ideas you want to discuss


----------

